# Lisa Higo wins 8 woman championship for world title



## Tez3 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm so excited about this I'm jumping up and down! Lisa Higo from Manchester GB won three fights in one evening to become the G Force world champion. Her corner is the redoubtable Karl Tanswell.

This is the final fight
http://www.justin.tv/clip/feddc093eaa8990b


----------

